# Fake schering medipharm testoviron test e? please help



## eman2424 (May 24, 2011)

A friend of mine got an order and was questioning if they were fake or not. I took one look at the bunch and broke the bad news to him. I've never shot up or seen amps before, but they just didn't look right for being so called "pharmaceutical" grade ampules. They're extremely inconsistent. He didn't want to believe me and asked me to take some pics and post it for a more professional opinion.


























I think this last one is the worst... Those white lines look like they were drawn on by hand! 

Worst part is that he got them from a sponsor on THIS board


----------



## dav1dg90 (May 24, 2011)

Wow thats all I can comment!!!! This is what you need to do to the dude that gave you those!!!!


----------



## irish_2003 (May 24, 2011)

OP please reply back to the pm you were sent in reputation points.....


----------



## irish_2003 (May 24, 2011)

your table looks crooked or at least the paper behind the amps is curved creating an illusion, the amps aren't evenly space, nor are they in a straight line and they're all facing different direction (meaning the print on each isn't lined up with each other).......this is referring to your last pic only......the other two pics don't show me anything is wrong......


----------



## shortstop (May 24, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Wow thats all I can comment!!!! This is what you need to do to the dude that gave you those!!!!


 
Dude some of the best shit i ever had looked fake as fuck. Homeade labels and all, looked like shit. i was Real close to trashing what i thought was bunk shit a few times. glad i didnt. then i had bunk shit that looked like it came straight form a pharmacy, nice pretty box, beautiful shiny label, instructions and medical facts and all that shit. point is you never know. there is only one way to find out. and NOONE here knows unless they have actually tried that same shit. Im not saying its real or not, hopefully someone will respond who actually has tried this. there is no way to tell jujst by looking at it. I sure as fuck would crack that bitch open. Good luck. Im in the same position right now, i get the shit and start examining it and it doesnt fail every fucking time i start to think "damn i got fuckin jacked". and sometimes that just happens. its a shame there is way too much bunk shit going around. just because theyre a spnsor here dont mean they wont rip your ass off. thats the worst part about this. It would be great just to find that one reliable source and stick with them and not have to worry about that bullshit


----------



## Pork Chop (May 24, 2011)

Just use it bro.  There is something active in them I sware.


----------



## independent (May 24, 2011)

Post up where they came from. Please.


----------



## weightslayer (May 24, 2011)

i have seen uneven amps a lot. these things are made in a manufacturing setting, and if you really think that they are going to throw them out because they are uneven you are sadly mistaken. if you got them were i think you got them they are g2g.


----------



## Lordsks (May 24, 2011)

They are real. If there fake then prove it. Look around on the boards about these. Alot of positive feedback from them.....


----------



## eman2424 (May 24, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> They are real. If there fake then prove it. Look around on the boards about these. Alot of positive feedback from them.....



Sorry I'm not trying to point finger, he was just concerned about it being pharmaceutical grade. I agree that it may be human grade; however, it's something that's being advertised and sold as pharmaceutical grade. It's up to him to try the things... I'll tell him to post results if/when he does.

We sat here and looked at a lot of pictures of the same amps that are most likely legit and there were no discrepancies in the amps like the ones he was sent.


----------



## eman2424 (May 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Post up where they came from. Please.




I'm not sure if I'm allowed to? It's eu****ng. 

Delete this post if it's not allowed.


----------



## eman2424 (May 24, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> Just use it bro.  There is something active in them I sware.




That's not really the point. It's the fact that it's being sold as "schering testoviron" and whether it has test in it or not is not the issue I am bringing up with this post.

The issue is whether it is pharm grade test e manufactured by schering. Which is what he was led to believe he purchased.


----------



## eman2424 (May 24, 2011)

Here's one of the pics we found to compare it to. The white line on top is much more pronounced and completely even in these.






This is a comparison shot found online.


----------



## eman2424 (May 25, 2011)

I'm sorry if the title of the thread came off a little too strong. Not calling them out as fakes that was just my opinion and I have never seen an amp of test before in my life. I just couldn't believe that a pharm company would manufacture and sell amps with that sort of quality.

This thread is to get other opinions on them.


----------



## weightslayer (May 25, 2011)

why didnt your "friend" register an account, and ask himself? since he bought them from a board sponsor, and you have never used AAS?


----------



## eman2424 (May 25, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> why didnt your "friend" register an account, and ask himself? since he bought them from a board sponsor, and you have never used AAS?




He's really slow at typing and isn't the most computer inclined person. The guy is the only one I know who doesn't have a facebook. He has an email address but NEVER checks it or uses it. He has never used AAS either. It doesn't matter whether I'm posting for him or he is doing it for himself. That doesn't change anything.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 25, 2011)

amps on top look like cheap fake-copy


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 25, 2011)

Stupid question:  How the hell do they get the juice in these amps?   How does the filling machine/glass forming work?


----------



## TGB1987 (May 25, 2011)

They look uneven to me.  I have some of these from another sponser and they are not uneven like this.


----------



## BigBird (May 25, 2011)

They could very well contain test - the question is how much test?  Is it likely they contain 250mg of test enanthate?  Who really knows?  Give it a try.  You - er I mean - your friend will know soon enough.  I couldn't really tell if the levels appear uneven.  The Date code appears to have its own separate font/typestyle which is a promising sign.  The white stripes around the amp necks could be more pronounced but these are not certain indicators of a product containing zero aas.  Maybe it contains EQ?  Or 100mg test enanthate?


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 25, 2011)

these are not schering but organon and I know these are legit as these were picked up from the pharmacy and no fake shit gets sold on Australian shelfs.

Thought it may help others.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 25, 2011)

Stop worrying and pin it... I mean your friend.


----------



## JerBear1980 (May 25, 2011)

Seriouslly if you can't PM me back or answer back to irish with an order number, we can't help you.


----------



## Drew1975 (May 25, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Stop worrying and pin it... I mean your friend.


 

i wouldent pin that stuff me..ive got the red EXP one's here and the black EXP one's as well and i can tell you now there nowt like the real deal...

as WPO just siad the top amp's deff look like a cheap fake copy.


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 25, 2011)

The only thing that stops me from pinning some brands of UGL....is looking/knowing how filthy they are............Hence I make my own now ot get from a pharmacy


----------



## irish_2003 (May 25, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> The only thing that stops me from pinning some brands of UGL....is looking/knowing how filthy they are............Hence I make my own now ot get from a pharmacy



i've always been curious of homebrewing, but have never done it.....i'm too lazy i think!


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 25, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i've always been curious of homebrewing, but have never done it.....i'm too lazy i think!


 

Really easy bro and sooooooooooooooooo much cheaper. Plus you know what your getting is 100% legit and sterile. PM me bro.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 25, 2011)

Nice organon Sustanon. Same are in Italy Pharmacy and its most expensive sustanon in the world i think.


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 25, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Nice organon Sustanon. Same are in Italy Pharmacy and its most expensive sustanon in the world i think.


 
You refering to me WP? 

It is very nice organon!  do you sell the same at all?


----------



## brundel (May 25, 2011)

I would vote counterfeit.
Doesnt mean there is no hormone in them.
They do look dirty though.
I would crack them open and run them all through a sterile filter into a sterile vial.
Make sure to flush your filter.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 25, 2011)

Sorry i can not get organon sustanon from italy..
sometimes in turkey..few amps left..
now i got schering plouh...good brand as you can see pic in my forum that one customer receive them few days ago.


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 25, 2011)

ah ok this is from Australia this stuff.

I will see in your forum.

Its just hard toget stuff throiugh to Aus.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 25, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> ah ok this is from Australia this stuff.
> 
> I will see in your forum.
> 
> Its just hard toget stuff throiugh to Aus.



go with sachets!!!


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 25, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> go with sachets!!!


 
I got sachets from axio when they were going and they worked well! they came in good size sachets though also. I can only find 2ml sachets evey where else.


----------



## Drew1975 (May 25, 2011)

brundel said:


> I would vote counterfeit.
> Doesnt mean there is no hormone in them.
> They do look dirty though.
> I would crack them open and run them all through a sterile filter into a sterile vial.
> Make sure to flush your filter.


 

ill go with that if your gonna shoot um do what he says ^^


----------



## weightslayer (May 25, 2011)

look seriously, why does really matter? what i mean is, if they are counterfeited which some are they more than likely still contain hormone in them. everyone knows that sustanone is the most counterfeited amps out there, but even the fake ones are good.i realize we're not talking about sust here, but still applies. for what you, i mean, your friend payed for them just double the dose if it's not dosed high enough. or answer the board reps emails about your order number? or better yet go to another board rep who supposivley sell HG version of this hormone and pay triple for what you, i mean your friend payed for these. the options are endless.


----------



## shortstop (May 25, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> look seriously, why does really matter? what i mean is, if they are counterfeited which some are they more than likely still contain hormone in them. everyone knows that sustanone is the most counterfeited amps out there, but even the fake ones are good.i realize we're not talking about sust here, but still applies. for what you, i mean, your friend payed for them just double the dose if it's not dosed high enough. or answer the board reps emails about your order number? or better yet go to another board rep who supposivley sell HG version of this hormone and pay triple for what you, i mean your friend payed for these. the options are endless.



This is horrible advice. HORRIBLE! "even the fake ones are good"? WTF? "just double the dose"??? Dude are u serious. What if it's fuckin crisco? You want this guy to bang out 4ml of his shit a week? What if it is dosed right? This guy obviously is inexperienced. U telling him to do a gram a week? Damn bro come on


----------



## weightslayer (May 25, 2011)

well i guess it's like this you moron......you never really know what it is you're buying do you? that being the case, you also forget that he bought illegal anabolic steroids online. that's right, so how does he know what he bought. well, he knows the same way you know. he got on a forum asked some questions to see what was g2g then he pulled the trigger and bought some shit from some guy he has never met. so, to answer your question he'll only know if he uses it, which it doesnt even seem to me that he has actually purchased anything from a board sponsor. you know what i think? i think he's a fucking troll. you know why? because if you look to see where he supposivley got it, they havent got a bad review the whole time they've been here....not one. everyone know's they're legit. and not only that, he has been asked repeatedly to PM the order number to the rep so they can verify they actually got it from them, guess what....no number? hmmmmm sounds a bit fishy to me. now, i gave him this advise because it's the truth. Amps are hard to fake. for a long time no one even did it so you knew that when you bought amps they were legit. now, people do fake them but, in order to invest in a machine that makes them you must have return customers and a good rep because it's not as cheap as mixing up some bath tub hooch. so, alot of companies that have bought out bigger companies sub contract there work to smaller companies. what we are left with is a product that is stamped with the label but may not be made by that company. but, still has a active hormone. so yes, even the fake shit or knock offs are real. but maybe not as strong. and dont you think if this board sponsor was selling fake or Crisco they wouldn't have been exposed as fakes a long time ago. but no they are still here with no bad reviews. you do the math genius. and do some research or have real life experience before you address me again, that was a lot of typing for someone who doesn't know a thing about the current trends of the black market.


----------



## shortstop (May 25, 2011)

wow you sure do know alot about me. i personally think there is no reason whatsoever to believe its fake. so if he plans on cracking two amps a week then thats what he should do. your advice is to do double, just assuming if its "fake" then that automatically means its 50% underdosed. if you been in the game for any respectable legnth of time you should know that the advice you gave is fuckin horrible. if it came from EK like he says, he should roll with and pin it at the doses that are stamped on the bottle. UNLESS he actually sends it to a lab and is informed that its dosed at 100 or 125mg. but that sure as fuck aint for you to assume. especially someone like him who is new to the game and might be here listening to bad advice instead of doing real research like most of us. and who you calling "moron" and "genious" when you used the word "supposively" more than once. what the fuck is that word anyway. sorry but youre pretty damn ignorant lil brother


----------



## weightslayer (May 25, 2011)

shortstop said:


> wow you sure do know alot about me. i personally think there is no reason whatsoever to believe its fake. so if he plans on cracking two amps a week then thats what he should do. your advice is to do double, just assuming if its "fake" then that automatically means its 50% underdosed. if you been in the game for any respectable legnth of time you should know that the advice you gave is fuckin horrible. if it came from EK like he says, he should roll with and pin it at the doses that are stamped on the bottle. UNLESS he actually sends it to a lab and is informed that its dosed at 100 or 125mg. but that sure as fuck aint for you to assume. especially someone like him who is new to the game and might be here listening to bad advice instead of doing real research like most of us. and who you calling "moron" and "genious" when you used the word "supposively" more than once. what the fuck is that word anyway. sorry but youre pretty damn ignorant lil brother


 listen you stupid fuck, i didnt say to just do double the dose. i said do double if you feel it's under dosed. there is that clear enough for you? and if you remember right, it's not for him it's for his friend who has done cycles before.


----------



## M4A3 (May 25, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> listen you stupid fuck, i didnt say to just do double the dose. i said do double if you feel it's under dosed. there is that clear enough for you? and if you remember right, it's not for him it's for his friend who has done cycles before.



Can you both wash the sand out of your manginas and take your arguing to PM?


----------



## dav1dg90 (May 25, 2011)

This thread got way to serious!!!!!! Now I see why Ek is so mad that you put these up!!!! Im not bashing but damn I knew where you got them from before you even said a word lmao!!!!! Im not calling them bunk in anyway!!!! but I thought when Human Grade manufactuers made amps that they were all the exact same size as a machine is whats making them and the oil is the same in every single one!!!!! Also I read someone say that if somehow there was a whole bunch of amps that were different sizes and amount of oil that they keep them and didn't trash them but that statement is completely wrong and missleading!!!!! If even one amp is the wrong size or they just made a simple mistake they have to trash them as they are GMP grade and FDA approved which means damn near perfect if some of you may not know!!!! All I am trying to say is whats in them may be real but they are deff not legit Schering Testoviron as all of them I have seen have been the same size and not one flaw about them!!!! Sorry if I hurt anyones feelings as I am not here to bash on anyone or to start drama, I am just stating my personal opinion and giving the op a answer to the question he actually asked!!!! Again please lets not start a stupid keyboard war and flame each other as there is no need for I am finished on this topic!!!! I stated my opinion and will no longer comment to this thread as it has turned to the worse lmao!!!! Tell your friend good luck OP!!!!! He will need it....


----------



## weightslayer (May 25, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Can you both wash the sand out of your manginas and take your arguing to PM?


awesome.


----------



## weightslayer (May 25, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> This thread got way to serious!!!!!! Now I see why Ek is so mad that you put these up!!!! Im not bashing but damn I knew where you got them from before you even said a word lmao!!!!! Im not calling them bunk in anyway!!!! but I thought when Human Grade manufactuers made amps that they were all the exact same size as a machine is whats making them and the oil is the same in every single one!!!!! Also I read someone say that if somehow there was a whole bunch of amps that were different sizes and amount of oil that they keep them and didn't trash them but that statement is completely wrong and missleading!!!!! If even one amp is the wrong size or they just made a simple mistake they have to trash them as they are GMP grade and FDA approved which means damn near perfect if some of you may not know!!!! All I am trying to say is whats in them may be real but they are deff not legit Schering Testoviron as all of them I have seen have been the same size and not one flaw about them!!!! Sorry if I hurt anyones feelings as I am not here to bash on anyone or to start drama, I am just stating my personal opinion and giving the op a answer to the question he actually asked!!!! Again please lets not start a stupid keyboard war and flame each other as there is no need for I am finished on this topic!!!! I stated my opinion and will no longer comment to this thread as it has turned to the worse lmao!!!! Tell your friend good luck OP!!!!! He will need it....


you're right. nicely said.


----------



## dav1dg90 (May 25, 2011)

****Deleted***


----------



## dav1dg90 (May 25, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> you're right. nicely said.


 
Thanks bro glad you agree with me!!!!! I am not one to talk shyt as you can check all my threads and comments, I am only here to give my personal opinion and to try to help when I can!!!!! Thanks Weightslayer for reading between the lines and understanding me!!! Not alot of people are like you and I was expecting alot of drama over my post so again thanks for understanding!!!!!


----------



## cutright (May 26, 2011)

I've got some of those amps from a different board sponsor, and they are not uneven and cheap looking like those. Not to say the hormone is fake but like brundel said I would filter them and use em up


----------



## Drew1975 (May 26, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> Here's one of the pics we found to compare it to. The white line on top is much more pronounced and completely even in these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

look at this pic ^^them are the real deal and i have some here now and the new one's with the black EXP date on ....you look as his amp's he got in them pic's there nothing like real amp's..hell you can see from the pic all the wrighting on them is crap dune pluss its faded big time and the ring line is all over the place...

i carnt see anyone who knows his stuff saying them are the real deal.. 

now im not saying what is inside is bunk because it may well have the right stuff inside and work well...

put them pic's on JM or AB and see what the guy's say on there.


----------



## bulldogz (May 26, 2011)

them shits look like bunk to me....

good luck with that OP


----------



## weightslayer (May 26, 2011)

i guess it really doesn't matter what anyone's opinion is. last i knew the OP hasn't PM'd EK with the order number, so we dont know where he got them. so at this point, it's all speculation.


----------



## eman2424 (May 26, 2011)

Wow I didn't sign on to the internet for one day and I'm accused of trolling? You should be accusing me of having a JOB...

Anyways, can't PM so its number *removed*.

Here's the last picture we took the other night with all of them lined up. Before you go attacking my pictures, they're on an EVEN counter top and are lined up evenly (I used a ruler) and the background is flat.






















I used that white paper on bottom to show that they are all PERFECTLY lined up.


















































Thanks for the opinions on them guys; that's what I was looking for. Neither my friend nor I have EVER seen an amp of ANYTHING (let alone test) before in our lives, so I need opinions from people who know what they usually look like.


----------



## eman2424 (May 26, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> i guess it really doesn't matter what anyone's opinion is. last i knew the OP hasn't PM'd EK with the order number, so we dont know where he got them. so at this point, it's all speculation.




Keep your pants on and give me a day. I can't sit on these boards waiting for people to reply I have a life.

I'm sure my friend kept the envelope that it came in and in case of any disbelief I'll gladly post a picture of that too.


----------



## eman2424 (May 26, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> listen you stupid fuck, i didnt say to just do double the dose. i said do double if you feel it's under dosed. there is that clear enough for you? and if you remember right, it's not for him it's for his friend who has done cycles before.


 

It's his first cycle...


Edit: Just remembered that he did a prohormone cycle a few years back and responded pretty well to it. So it's his first cycle with anything that is not over the counter.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 26, 2011)

you can kindly remove the sensitive info now please......and for safety don't post pic of packing

he will gain well with these......do you know what his cycle plan is?


----------



## eman2424 (May 26, 2011)

Look at that last picture, the 4th amp from the left. The label on that one is clear, but the labels on some of the others are worn out.

Does this usually happen during shipping?


----------



## eman2424 (May 26, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> you can kindly remove the sensitive info now please......and for safety don't post pic of packing
> 
> he will gain well with these......do you know what his cycle plan is?




Just straight test at 500mg a week. I helped him research info on his first cycle and told him everyone says that's the best to do. Not sure how many weeks, that's up to him. I recommended 8-12.


----------



## eman2424 (May 26, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> you can kindly remove the sensitive info now please......




Order number removed.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 26, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> Look at that last picture, the 4th amp from the left. The label on that one is clear, but the labels on some of the others are worn out.
> 
> Does this usually happen during shipping?



maybe others can answer this who've received these same amps.....i have no experience with these yet



eman2424 said:


> Order number removed.



thanks


----------



## eman2424 (May 26, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> maybe others can answer this who've received these same amps.....i have no experience with these yet
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




Thanks for being a kind rep and keeping your cool. It seems the other reps and ek are getting worked up over this.


----------



## ROID (May 26, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> Thanks for being a kind rep and keeping your cool. It seems the other reps and ek are getting worked up over this.



I would get worked up too if I got caught selling shit for gear.

fuckers


----------



## eman2424 (May 26, 2011)

I know EK will miss me so I'm letting everyone know that I'm signing off and won't be back on till at least tomorrow so don't think I just disappeared.

I'll leave you with this last picture. Should labels and fill levels be so inconsistent? Some labels are bright and clear, the rest are faded and worn. I don't think some tape will take these labels off like that. 

If you have any experience with ampoules please give your assessment. Thanks to the people who have already inputted.


----------



## ROID (May 26, 2011)

I don't know why the hell this is allowed.

I guess no comment from EK on this one.......

wait..........maybe he will explain the board rules to us one more time


----------



## Lordsks (May 26, 2011)

ROID said:


> I don't know why the hell this is allowed.
> 
> I guess no comment from EK on this one.......
> 
> wait..........maybe he will explain the board rules to us one more time





Come on over to the EK forum where this is being discussed, o wait your not welcome there. O well.


----------



## ROID (May 26, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> Come on over to the EK forum where this is being discussed, o wait your not welcome there. O well.



I came over there and my posts get deleted for some reason.

This guy sells fake shit and you keep going back. 

Honestly, I would make him pay me in cash so i could go and get some real gear.

at least WP hooks me up with some hot asain girls. Sometimes I have to pretend and ignore the penis.


----------



## dan88 (Jul 11, 2011)

@eman2424 I have never seen as many pricks in my life as what i've seen on this thread,tell you what you should do with those...sell them and not to some guy who knows what the fuck he's doing,and another thing pm me if you want and I'll give you sources pal.I'll give you at least 5 that don't sell fucking bunk and if they do,like I recently was.Send them a pic with serials,batch numbers etc and guess what they do....wait for it....wait for it...Yeah thats right people they replace the fucking things instead of getting whores to come out and blag some poor noob guy,telling him ooooo they will contain something.Yeah right olive oil and fucking good will,how many blow jobs and vials of gank does it take you lot to say that shite,sell them mate or stick em in the bin and one more thing.UGL's like lixus,zaralone,global brittanic and body nutrition are fucking way safer than taking that shit,why?because they have a rep to keep up on people using there stuff,now what effect does this problem have on a lab with no name...nothing pal thats what.thats why my friend you will often get a oil with jack shit suspended in it because it makes no difference who they rip off,there anonymous with no rep to keep.If lixus or any other company put that shit out it would cost em a dent or two,dont take em and if they wanted any more proof other than the photos you showed then there very ignorant,but i suppose your new.Anyway I'll send you a few sites to look at and you'll be in better hands than this place,enjoy the gym,enjoy the juice and enjoy getting big bud


----------



## Dannie (Jul 11, 2011)

Never used testrovin myself. But used other Pharma Grade products. 
Every amp was the same size and shape, filled to the same level.


----------



## dan88 (Jul 12, 2011)

@eman2424 hey bud I cant actually pm you so if your on your computer respond to this,I'm gonna be on for 2 hours or so,if i miss I'll get back to you later 2day


----------



## dan88 (Jul 12, 2011)

@eman2424 Send me your e mail by pm and I'll send you what you your after.i can't pm bud


----------



## eman2424 (Jul 13, 2011)

you can send me a message through reputation. just give me reputation and send the message in there.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 13, 2011)

They're probably just replicas
Filter it for sure


----------

